# String auf Kommazahl überprüfen



## Tine (4. Dez 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich lese einen String aus, dieser enthält entweder Text oder aber eine Kommazahl. Für die Weiterverarbeitung müsste ich nun wissen, ob der String eine Kommazahl enthält. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit das zu überprüfen?
Danke schonmal


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2007)

```
try {
   Double.parseDouble(deinString.replace(',', '.'));
}
catch (NumberFormatException e) {
   // keine Kommazahl
}
```


----------



## Tine (4. Dez 2007)

daran hatte ich auch gedacht aber dann würde ja ein Fehler fliegen wenn es kein Double ist. aber wenn der String kein Double enthält soll ein Leerstring zurückgegeben werden und das Programm dann mit diesem String weiter arbeiten.


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2007)

Ja und? Dafür fängst du den Fehler ja ab und kannst dann entsprechend darauf reagieren.


----------



## Tine (4. Dez 2007)

Oh ja du hast recht, sorry stand wohl auf der Leitung. Thanks


----------

